# Game #25: Hornets @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

@








Hornets (2-21, 5th Southwest) @ Lakers (13-11, 3rd Pacific)

Wednesday, Dec. 22, 7:30pm
vs. Hornets
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Probable Lineups:*
PG: Chucky Atkins vs. Dan Dickau
SG: Kobe Bryant vs. David Wesley
SF: Caron Butler vs. George Lynch
PF: Lamar Odom vs. Matt Freije
C: Chris Mihm vs. P.J. Brown


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

After watching the past 2 games (Wizards, Grizzlies)...the Hornets look like a good team...lol:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:uhoh: 



as for the game if we lose i suggest drowning


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The NBA's antidote arrives Wednesday. 

The Hornets are a needed medicine and will get us back on track.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As long as we pick n roll and iso, we should be able to beat new orleans.. by 2 points..


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> As long as we pick n roll and iso, we should be able to beat new orleans.. by 2 points..



if we're lucky.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

We should definitely win this...of course, we should have beaten the last two teams we played, so you never know with the Lakers.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

No chance at losing this one.

Lakers 105, Hornets 85.

Kobe 28 points , 8 boards , 6 dimes. 

Dickau 55 points.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> As long as we pick n roll and iso, we should be able to beat new orleans.. by 2 points..


 it´s true... :heart:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

we really need a W and this could be perfect


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mihm got like 5 rebounds on that one play


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

welcome back, baron.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What's up with Kobe's horrible shooting? 2-10? How about taking it to the rim?:dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Patheic


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tell me everyone saw Dickau's sweet spin pass and then Barons between the legs...

Is it just me or do can the Hornets not:

Shoot
Dribble
Rebound
Defend
Hustle
Pass

Thank you Santa for bringing back Baron...NOW DONT GET HURT!

I have a feeling there is a grinch among us and Baron will reinjure something...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Ugly game going on so far.

Luckily we're playing the Hornets though.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn, how can we be up by only 5?

Kobe is shooting 2-13.:dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Is Rudy sick or something? Cook only played 3 minutes in the 1st half.. That's a first


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, Kobes been stinkin it up(nice dunk though), and that genious Rudy better not sit Mihm.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention: TOO MANY THREES!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

4-18 for Kobe!

Yikes....:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Oh, I forgot to mention: TOO MANY THREES!


Tell Chucky that.. He's taken 13 outta the 22 attempts and made 5.. :laugh: 

71-64 Lakers after 3..

Baron Davis gets the Hornets on an 8-0 run to end the 3rd..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 4-18 for Kobe!
> 
> Yikes....:no:


Just when I thought his jumper was coming back, he shoots 2-16 against Memphis and puts up another bad shooting game tonight so far.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Why does Lamar never get the damned ball? I've never been one to complain about a coach, but, **** Rudy. I hate the guy right now.

If we lose, close Staples Centers doors for the rest of the season.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Why does Lamar never get the damned ball? I've never been one to complain about a coach, but, **** Rudy. I hate the guy right now.
> 
> If we lose, close Staples Centers doors for the rest of the season.


I may be started to jump on the "blame rudy" bandwagon, I'm still tempted to give him the benefit of the doubt, but the offense is so dim witted, the substitution patterns seem to be out of whack and Chris Mihm has 18 rebounds, but his *** is on the bench right now.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> I may be started to jump on the "blame rudy" bandwagon, I'm still tempted to give him the benefit of the doubt, but the offense is so dim witted, the substitution patterns seem to be out of whack and Chris Mihm has 18 rebounds, but his *** is on the bench right now.



Just as you posted that, we give up an offensive board. Put Mihm back in, idiot!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Odom is shooting 3-5, that is NOT cool, FIVE FGA's?!?! Come on man.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rudy is by far the worst X's and O's coach I've seen in years. 

And Kobe can't hit the ocean. That combination should yield about a 20 point blowout on Christmas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I turned this crap game off. No adjustments game after game.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> Odom is shooting 3-5, that is NOT cool, FIVE FGA's?!?! Come on man.



And if I were Odom, I'd be seriously pissed about that.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Rudy is by far the worst X's and O's coach I've seen in years.
> 
> And Kobe can't hit the ocean. That combination should yield about a 20 point blowout on Christmas.


It really is strange, it doesn't seem like the Lakers actually practice any offensive plays, aside from the pick and pop. Is Rudy T. a big fraud or what?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I turned this crap game off. No adjustments game after game.


Yup, same here. I didn't even watch the 4th quarter today. So disappointing. I'm almost not looking forward to the Lakers making trades to improve the team, because for all we know Rudy won't play them. Lakers could acquire Tim Duncan and Rudy would have Jumaine Jones cut into his minutes because he can hit 3-pointers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF WAS THAT DICAU? 

WHAT IS THIS SOCCER? 
PUNCHING FOUL GET OUTTA HERE


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, Kobe somehow managed 29 points, Atkins scored 30 on 22 shots, Odom only took 5 shots, we won.... But..... weird game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, same here. I didn't even watch the 4th quarter today. So disappointing. I'm almost not looking forward to the Lakers making trades to improve the team, because for all we know Rudy won't play them. Lakers could acquire Tim Duncan and Rudy would have Jumaine Jones cut into his minutes because he can hit 3-pointers.


I'm stupified. You have Kobe going 9-26 and Lamar taking 5 shots. I love the Kobester, but c'mon, how about some dummy decoy plays, to get Odom the rock and involved. Props to Chucky Atkins for getting 30, but his defense was atrocious yet again. You'd think Baron, Wesley and Dickau were the 2nd coming of the Bad Boy Pistons backcourt. Nevermind. They won, but I wouldn't be pleased with this **** for a game.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, same here. I didn't even watch the 4th quarter today. So disappointing. I'm almost not looking forward to the Lakers making trades to improve the team, because for all we know Rudy won't play them. Lakers could acquire Tim Duncan and Rudy would have Jumaine Jones cut into his minutes because he can hit 3-pointers.


So true, and to think, this guy is gonna be here for a long while.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm stupified. You have Kobe going 9-26 and Lamar taking 5 shots. I love the Kobester, but c'mon, how about some dummy decoy plays, to get Odom the rock and involved. Props to Chucky Atkins for getting 30, but his defense was atrocious yet again. You'd think Baron, Wesley and Dickau were the 2nd coming of the Bad Boy Pistons backcourt. Nevermind. They won, but I wouldn't be pleased with this **** for a game.


I didn't actually get to watch the game, but Odom taking only 5 shots is just WRONG, how can that happen? Either he or Rudy T. has to step up and change that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All you guys do is *****, *****, and ***** again.. It gets old.. Sure this team is frustrating but you all have to make the transition getting used to this mediocre team.. 

Bad game but still won the game and that's all that matters..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> All you guys do is *****, *****, and ***** again.. It gets old.. Sure this team is frustrating but you all have to make the transition getting used to this mediocre team..
> 
> Bad game but still won the game and that's all that matters..


I rarely *****, I'm usually saying what you're saying. I'm just confused about how Odom only managed 5 shots, and wondering when Kobe is gonna bust out of his shooting slump, he did have a pretty solid 4th quarter though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> All you guys do is *****, *****, and ***** again.. It gets old.. Sure this team is frustrating but you all have to make the transition getting used to this mediocre team..
> 
> Bad game but still won the game and that's all that matters..


I'm happy the Lakers won, of course. Just sad that even if the Lakers acquire players with the proper skill sets, that Rudy won't actually use them correctly, or at all. 

And as HKF said, when you have Lamar Odom getting 5 shots against the freaking Hornets, you have major problems.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I'm happy the Lakers won, of course. Just sad that even if the Lakers acquire players with the proper skill sets, that Rudy won't actually use them correctly, or at all.
> 
> And as HKF said, when you have Lamar Odom getting 5 shots against the freaking Hornets, you have major problems.


I know what your saying but did they really need more than 5 shots from Odom tonight? :uhoh: 

Of course I'd love for Lamar to have about 14 or so shots a game.. Would take some pressure off Kobe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what your saying but did they really need more than 5 shots from Odom tonight? :uhoh:
> ...


This is not what I'm saying. I'm not liking what I'm seeing out there. Being a mediocre team doesn't mean that they should be freelancing on offense 95% of the time. The offense is very inefficient and it's not like Rudy T can't say he didn't have a training camp. Being a mediocre team is one thing, but showing no improvement is another, in terms of simple aspects such as execution. It's not all about hitting and making shots. It's about creating more high percentage shots, by doing other things.

Would it kill Rudy T to take the ball out of Kobe's hands and put him on the move and work the baseline a little while Odom does his thing at the top of the key. Just show it a little bit. 

Come 2nd half of the season, the Lakers are going to be the most predictable team this side of the Portland Trailblazers. I'm just not liking the prognosis here. How can the Lakers get back to Showtime, like Buss said, when I don't see any semblance of cohesion or plan out there on the court. It's game 25 now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't like to get too hung up on predictable offense thing everyone in the league plays predictable offense. 

You know who's gonna shoot and where they like the ball so thats no surprise. 

Rudy just has a free lance system which doesn't get the lesser talented players all that involved and puts the ball in the Stars hands too much.

The MAIN problem with the Lakers is Kobe's handiling the ball too much. Its that simple. 

Part of it is being conditioned that way from Phil having Kobe play the point and having the ball all the time and part of it is Rudy putting too much pressure on Kobe too do everything. 

This team needs a pg and this team needs Odom to step up and stop being so damn passive. 

Blaming Kobe when Odom plays so lax and soft is a bit much. 

Odom has to get the darn ball and shoot. It can't all be about Kobe doing too much its about Odom not doing enough. 

He has to step it up himself. 

But I'm glad we won I don't care who we're playing.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

first off. CHRIS MIHM WOOO! :clap: 21 boards thats asome


ok is atkins are 2nd option? 22 shots COM ON! id rather have lamar take 22 shots than atkins. I mean we get the win but dropping games at home to washinton and memphis is not cool. We need to win all the home games we can.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am not going to diss the team for a win, but I have the right to criticize. Rudy T deserves it. Call me a ***** if you want to. I dont care. This offense is ridiculous. Odom and Kobe's talents should compliment really well.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Well what about Brian Grant. He gets some props from me, he looked great out there in the few minutes he played, kept the ball alive, pulled down some boards, pushed some guys around. Mihm was killing it again, real nice game for him. 

As for Odom, he only ended up with 5 shots because Chucky went shot crazy, just kept jacking them up, and its hard to blame him when most of them were wide open.

People don't get frustrated with Kobe's shooting, he is doing the best he can, all I can tell you is that there is a very good reason he shooting the ball so poorly. 

Butler is gone for the Heat game, Dickau hooked him and made him trip and Butler went nuts and sissy punched him in the stomach. Bad, bad choice by Caron. 

Ugly win with a few highlights. 1. Kobes sick baseline hanging layup. 2. Tierre Brown not playing much.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

This is getting ridiculous. I'm not a Kobe hater by any means, and by my username, I'm sure you can tell who my loyalties lie with, but only 5 shots for Odom and 29 for Kobe? Kobe Bryant is shooting less than 40% this season which is simply awful for the number of shots he puts up. Lamar, on the other hand, is shooting just under 51%. The fact that he's only taking good shots here obviously bloats his numbers a little, but if he is shooting the ball well then why not give him a few more shots? When you brought Chucky Atkins in, did anyone ever picture him shooting more than 20 shots in a game? Ridiculous... For all the hard work Odom puts in on the court five shots isn't nearly enough. Even if he is being a little passive, any player who is being involved with the offense should get more than five shots purely within the flow of the offense. Most teams have scrubs off the bench who come in for less than 10 minutes who get over 5 shots.

Since I'm in Britain for Christmas I didn't actually get to see the game, obviously (and unfortunately I'll be missing the Christmas game ) so all I can do is go by the stats, and I don't like what I've seen from last night's game one bit.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have no offensive flow.


----------

